# Geneva Bible and other e-texts



## cupotea (Jul 4, 2003)

The Geneva Bible and the Geneva Bible notes, along with a large selection of other translations, commentaries, dictionaries, etc. may be downloaded for free from:

http://www.e-sword.net

There is something here for everybody and the program is easy to use.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2003)

ss385tm,
Thanks for posting the link to the e-sword web site. I downloaded the main program and 2 or 3 add-ons and I'll download more later. It looks like an excellent program and there are so many nice add-ons.
Thanks,
Bob

[Edited on 7-5-2003 by blhowes]


----------



## JohnV (Jul 5, 2003)

I have been using e-sword for quite a while. I used to use Online Bible, with the free downloads. For a while I had both on my computer. But it crashed one time. I did not bother downloading Online again because I used it so rarely. 

I lost the link for Online. I would have to google it to find it again. But it too offers various downloadable add-ons. 

But I find e-sword to be better.

Also the E-4 Group offers the Bible on disc. It has many things to offer. All they ask is to cover the cost of shipping, and a donation. I think it has been mentioned on the Board before. 

I find the easiest Institutes to be the one offered at:

http://www.fpcr.org/catalog/software.htm

JohnV


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 5, 2003)

You can get e-sword on disc if you send in $15. I try to buy one from him and send in couple of extra bucks just to help support this ministry.


----------



## George Bailey (Aug 9, 2003)

I just downloaded the E-sword and some of it's modules; it rocks! I'll have to send some $$ his way!

Question: I had never investigated the Matthew Henry commentaries before--what's his Theological &quot;bent&quot;? (CT? Postmil?) Also, what about John Gill?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 10, 2003)

John Gill's really good, but watch out for his stance on Grace. He leans towards the hypercalvinistic side.

Of course Matthew Henry's excellent. I don't know what his background is though. 

Next...:bigsmile:


----------



## JohnV (Aug 10, 2003)

[quote:a25e0e62a4][i:a25e0e62a4]Originally posted by George Bailey[/i:a25e0e62a4]
I just downloaded the E-sword and some of it's modules; it rocks! I'll have to send some $$ his way!
[/quote:a25e0e62a4]

George, before you spend money, you should be advised that it must be your computer. I've downloaded it and it behaves perfectly normal. It doesn't rock. 

[quote:a25e0e62a4]Question: I had never investigated the Matthew Henry commentaries before--what's his Theological &quot;bent&quot;? [/quote:a25e0e62a4]

Matthew Henry's commentary is probably the standard commentary for the Bible in the Reformed community. He may have particular &quot;bents&quot;, like we all do, but I believe that he is generally regarded as being very good at keeping to the teaching of Scripture, and not letting them (the &quot;bents&quot; ) form the theology he is expounding. I think that is why he is so respected. That is my opinion.

[Edited on 8-11-2003 by JohnV]


----------



## CT292 (Aug 10, 2003)

[quote:b56baf5ddf]Question: I had never investigated the Matthew Henry commentaries before--what's his Theological &quot;bent&quot;? (CT? Postmil?)[/quote:b56baf5ddf]

Matthew Henry was a 18th century Scottish Presbyterian. He was postmillennial (like most puritans were) [See his comments on Romans 11] and he held to CT. 

He is considered to be one of the best reformed Bible commentators next to John Calvin.

Colin

[Edited on 8-10-2003 by CT292]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a question for anybody who's familiar with e-Sword.

Can I search for the Bible for a certain criteria and then copy and paste those results from another Bible version?

To explain, here's what I'd like to do. I want to search the KJV+ for &quot;covenant&quot; and &quot;5414&quot; (Strongs number for the word make). Once I've gotten the results, I'd like to copy and paste those scriptures from the KJV bible so that the verses don't have the strong's numbers included. Is there any easy way to do this?

I also have a question for those who may have used other bible software programs. In looking at the results of my search, I noticed that Genesis 15:18 says &quot;In the same day the Lord made (3772) a covenant with Abram...&quot; A different Strong's number is used for essentially the same word. Is there any bible software that will let you search for &quot;5414&quot; (make) and also find similar forms of the word, such as &quot;3772&quot; (made)? (probably not, but thought I'd ask).

Thanks,
Bob

[Edited on 3-4-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

I use E-sword also and I second blhowes question. I would love to know how if possible.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 4, 2004)

[b:86a9ac7667]Mark wrote:[/b:86a9ac7667]
I use E-sword also and I second blhowes question. I would love to know how if possible.

Well, I figured out how to search in one translation and then copy and paste a different version. Its a little clunky when you first do it, but it gets easier after a few times. Let me see if I can retrace my steps.

1. Do your search in the first translation.
2. Click the &quot;Add search results to Verse List&quot; icon (the Bible with a cross on it). This displays the Convert Search to Verse List window.
3. Give the search a name and then deselect any verse that you don't want in your verse list.
4. Click OK to create the list.
5. Click the tab to select the second translation.
6. Click the &quot;Select Verse List&quot; icon (the Bible with a cross on it), located just below the menu selections.
7. When the next window appears, select the list you just created and then click the copy button, and then copy and paste as you always do.

Bob

[Edited on 3-4-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Very Cool. Thanks.

Another question. In the Bible font, is there a way to make the greek fonts larger than the english fonts ? ? ?

[Edited on 3-4-2004 by Visigoth]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 4, 2004)

[b:5282e962ed]Mark wrote:[/b:5282e962ed]
In the Bible font, is there a way to make the greek fonts larger than the english fonts ? ? ? 

That's a good question. It looks like its one for all and all for one. It doesn't look like you can make different translations have different font sizes. 

You can change them when you add them to the study notes, but I don't think that's what you're asking.

Bob


----------



## exscentric (Mar 4, 2004)

Been doing esword for quite awhile. There is another free program called theopholis http://www.theophilos.sk (better than online in my mind).

I like esword better however.

There is a free (mostly) bible for the pocket computers and hand helds. http://www.olivetree.com

The strong's numbered king james is 24 I think. They have a cdrom under Heaven Word that sells for 35 or so and it has NASB as well as the strong's KJV. 

The heaven word version comes with ISBE and Strong's theology.

Online can be found at http://www.onlinebible.com/ there are a couple other sites that have it - google can find them for you.

I have used Bible Companion for a number of years, but they sold out and are totally gone now I think. It was the old old seedmaster program if you are real old computereees.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 5, 2004)

exscentric,
Thanks for the information about other Bible software programs. Eventually, I'd like to try some of those programs.

For quite a while, I used Quick Verse and was very pleased with it. 

Then, I started using some free software from the E4 group for a year or so. That was the first software I'd used that linked the scripture verses with various reformed commentators and a confession (Westminster), so I really enjoyed using that software. 

(BTW, at the E4 groups web site, they have monthly offers where they send out CDs and you just cover the shipping cost. This month, they're offering the [u:3b029d4810]Christian Focus Commentaries Volume 1[/u:3b029d4810] on CD. Anybody familiar with these commentaries? Any thoughts pro or con?)

Each Bible software program that I've used had their own &quot;selling points&quot; that met my needs at the time, but I'm finding that I like the E-Sword software the best. 

Has anybody used other Bible software programs that they feel have more to offer than E-Sword does? What can these programs do that E-Sword can't?

Bob


----------



## exscentric (Mar 5, 2004)

E4 group cd has been in my collection for quite awhile - think they've added to it since the old days 

My old Bible companion loads about three times faster than esword so I use it for quick searches, reading, etc. Esword is my study place however.

I have several other cds that are full of resources. Where was all this stuff when I was young enough to remember how to use it all uzzled:

I really enjoy the handheld olivetree! I do spend an hour or so most days over coffee at the fast food joint doing some study - it is a little limited, but quite a resource.


----------

